# Upgrading my reciever



## mpwr (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey guys. as a newbie here looking for some direction I'm getting ready to upgrade my reciever I currently have a Onkyo TX-NR801 and I am getting a good deal on a Denon 3808CI. Anyone is currently using this reciever would like to share their experience.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The AVR-3808 is an excellent AVR and there are a few folks here using them. I am sure they will chime in. It really is well made and Denon even offers an upgrade for it:http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/denon-avr-3808-and-4308-upgrade

With the upgrade, it is as up to date as any HDMI 1.3 AVR. Mind you, 1.3 stayed probably longer than any other HDMI spec and there were many new technologies introduced during this time. The upgrade includes Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Dynamic EQ, and a few other things.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there, i am one of the lucky 3808 AVR owners on the site. I have not a negative thing to say about it, i have had it for 4 years and haven't had even a glitch of an issue with it and it's used on a daily 8-10 hour basis. I have had it hooked up to 4 Paradigm Monitor 11's the big center channel they make and ADP390 surrounds and the the thing just trough fire at them like they were nothing to it, truly a brute in the power department. The OSD (on screen display) is super easy to navigate and it's got so many features that at even the price i paid back then would truly still make it a bargain.
I say if you have the oppurtunity to jump on one go for you will not be dissapointed.:T


----------

